
While Away the Hours with a Free H.P. Lovecraft Call of Cthulhu Coloring Book - app4soft
http://www.openculture.com/2020/03/while-away-the-hours-with-a-free-h-p-lovecraft-call-of-cthulhu-coloring-book.html
======
app4soft
TL;DR: In response to world wide #StayAtHome, _Chaosium_ presented[0] FREE
coloring book in form of _downloadable PDF_ [1] & launched _Call of Cthuhu
Coloring Competition_ [2]

P.S.: H.P. Lovecraft’s Classic Horror Stories Free Online: Download Audio
Books, eBooks & More (2014)[3]

[0] [https://www.chaosium.com/blogstaying-in-color-in-at-home-
wit...](https://www.chaosium.com/blogstaying-in-color-in-at-home-with-
chaosium-weve-made-call-of-cthulhu-the-coloring-book-a-free-download/)

[1]
[https://www.chaosium.com/content/FreePDFs/Cthuliana/CHA5116%...](https://www.chaosium.com/content/FreePDFs/Cthuliana/CHA5116%20-%20Call%20of%20Cthulhu%20Coloring%20Book.pdf)

[2] [https://www.chaosium.com/blogtake-part-in-our-call-of-
cthulh...](https://www.chaosium.com/blogtake-part-in-our-call-of-cthulhu-
coloring-contest-just-remember-to-stay-within-the-noneuclidean-lines)

[3] [http://www.openculture.com/2014/10/h-p-lovecrafts-classic-
ho...](http://www.openculture.com/2014/10/h-p-lovecrafts-classic-horror-
stories-free-online.html)

